

BitCoin story trends on HN - robinwarren
http://touchwoodsoftware.com/yctrends.html#BitCoin

======
adrianwaj
On 31 May new bitcoin submissions started being fed into
<http://twitter.com/bitrific>: the first being
<http://twitter.com/#!/bitrific/status/75582386213101568> there were 36
subscribers then, now about 130.
<http://twittercounter.com/compare/bitrific/month/followers>.

------
Andaith
I wonder if there's correlation between your graph and the value spike in
bitcoins: <https://mtgox.com/trade/history>

This is really cool, I love the random things that come up(e.g. search for
goats).

Also, I suggest you add the ability to compare multiple trends? It would be
interesting to see the Bias's on HN when comparing say, Apple to Microsoft or
Android to IOS.

~~~
robinwarren
thanks, comparative trends is definitely something I'd like to include
although not sure how to fit it into the UI right now.

------
Sacrificiality
Here's a better one re: BitCoin:
<http://touchwoodsoftware.com/yctrends.html#Noobs>

~~~
robinwarren
ha, I did pick the BitCoin example after seeing some seemingly pointless
submissions rush to the front page due to having bitcoin in the title.

